# Happy Birthday Shinpachi!



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

I hope your Birthday is a great one!


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2009)

A Happy Birthday Mate !!!


----------



## imalko (May 21, 2009)

Happy birthday and many more to come!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, GrauGeist, Wurger and imalko.
I always admire your kindness as well as politeness to the members each other here!
Thank you!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 21, 2009)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate! Best wishes from Poland!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## seesul (May 21, 2009)

Happy B´day my friend!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Shinpachi, have a good one mate!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2009)

109ROAMING, v2, Gnomey, seesul, Wayne Little and ToughOmbre.
It's very kind of you!
Thank you all


----------



## Messy1 (May 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Shinpachi! Have a great day! Any plans to celebrate?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Shinpachi, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2009)

I hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

Happie Burfdae!!!

Keep up those comics!!


----------



## Doughboy (May 21, 2009)

Happy birthday!.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2009)

Thank you very much Messy1, Vassili Zaitzev, Thorlifter, Njaco and Doughboy for your warm words!
I have no special plan for my birthday but keep working as usual

Please enjoy a couple of images from my recent work here.
Thank you ALL again!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2009)

Cool, is that the Oaka?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

Nice! and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Have a very happy Birthday Shinpachi. Nice work BTW.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2009)

Thank you Vassili Zaitzev, vikingBerserker and Airframes!

I haven't expected this kind of heartful thread for me.
Thank you again GrauGeist for your perfect check.

Please enjoy, mates and guys, my Ohka 22 here.


----------



## Messy1 (May 22, 2009)

Cool stuff as always Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, Messy1


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you Vassili Zaitzev, vikingBerserker and Airframes!
> 
> I haven't expected this kind of heartful thread for me.
> Thank you again GrauGeist for your perfect check.
> ...


You're very welcome!

I have enjoyed your translations, and I know they take up alot of time and effort.

And those Ohka 22 images are excellent!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2009)

Wow cool pics of the Ohka.

A little late but Happy Birthday too.
I hope it was a good one. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

Can't believe that I missed this one!  So, trying to make up for it here.... otanjoubi omedetou gozaimasu! I hope that it's right...


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2009)

I do appreciate your courtesy, GrauGeist. Yes, as you kindly care, the translation is not easy but, thank you, I can enjoy it with you all who look forward to it.

Thank you very much for your warm words, wheelsup_cavu and Lucky13.
Your Japanese is perfect, Lucky13.
This was one of the best birthdays I have ever had, wheelsup_cavu

Attached is my recent trial rendering with Terragen software - a terrain generator.
I hope you to enjoy. Thanks.


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2009)

Late, but happy birthday mate! Probably spelt wrong as I've only heard it, not seen it written, but "Cam pai!" ("Cheers!")

Evan


----------



## Geedee (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow , terrific stuff. And sorry for missing your day, glad it was a good one.


----------

